# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for August 2007



## KristinB (Aug 22, 2007)

_*All reviews by Richard & Nancy Krebs*_

*New:*

Club Noosa
Noo, Australia

The Lakeside Villas
Taupo, New Zealand

Turner Heights Townhouses
Queenstown, New Zealand

*Updated:*

Nepean Country Club
Rosebud, Australia


----------

